# NINA GIRL!



## glass man (Oct 5, 2013)

23 years ago on this date NINA and I got married.It has been a wonderful marriage to a wonderful lady...I know I sure don't deserve her..BUT THANK GOD FOR HER!!!

 I LOVE HER MORE AND MORE EACH DAY!!

 She is the CHRISTIAN I long to be...helping people though we have little ourselves in material goods..but  in GOD'S LOVE WE HAVE IT ALL!

 WE LOVE YOU ALL!!  

  NINA GIRL IS THE LOVE OF MY LIFE..

 I could have not asked for a better wife!After my first marriage broke up after ten years in heart break... I bout gave up..but prayed GOD WOULD PLEASE SEND ME SOME ONE TO LOVE AND SOME ONE THAT WOULD LOVE ME EVEN FOR MY CRAZY SELF....HE DID..GOD IS WONDERFUL!!

 THANK YOU MY PRECIOUS NINA!!..JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 5, 2013)

Word to the word G Man []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy anniversary to Mr man and Ms Peace!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 5, 2013)

I be happy for ya, brother!


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Oct 5, 2013)

*Great marriage...*

Congratulations to both of you. They say that God works in mysterious ways, but his intent is wonderful!

 Mike


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 5, 2013)

*RE: Great marriage...*

Congratulations to both of you!  With God all things are possible,even in today's world.


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2013)

*RE: Great marriage...*

Happy Anniversary Nina & Jamie, I know what wonderful people you are just thru our interactions here. I hope I'm still around when you're celebrating 50!!!


----------



## reach44 (Oct 5, 2013)

*RE: Great marriage...*

Happy anniversary.  Hope there are many many more.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2013)

Mazel tov Jamie & Nina!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 6, 2013)

You gotta love LOVE , congrats.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Oct 6, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! God bless!!! Happy Anniversary, you both seem like amazing people!


----------



## idigjars (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats to you and Nina Jamie.


----------



## glass man (Oct 12, 2013)

WE THANK YOU ALL! [&:]  JAMIE


----------

